# If I can have only one?



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

Would it be an Avet-SX-MC or a an Akios 656 or 757 CTM?

I want the distance, but I am still an amateur and prone to birdsnests (I need the mag feature). I don't plan on competing with the reel, but I will most likely be putting it on a 10-12 foot OM, throwing 4-6 oz. with bait. If I can get 150 yards on the field I would be more than happy. If I could get out to a 100 yards from the beach or pier I would be doing back-flips.

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

```

```
This may sound bias coming from a guy that sells Akios but you will be hard pressed to find a reel with a better combination of control when you need it and distance when you want it than the 656 CTM.

656 CTM gives GREAT control with the brake blocks and the mags. You can also dial back the mags and remove a block or two and have a true long distance fishing reel.

Consider the 666w as well. Casts like the 656 but with more line capacity. Available now in the Shuttle, soon to be available in the CTM.

Tommy


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

CTM 656, hands down my most favorite reel to date.... salt


----------



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys! I think you have put me on the right track.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

I've thrown both a SXMC and a 656SCM (don't know the difference in a CTM or SCM), but regardless, i prefer the Akios 10 to 1 over the avet.. dont get me wrong, Avet"s are nice reels, but out of the box i think you'll get more distance and control with the Akios.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

None of the above


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Jump on Tommys' offer. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

I plan on it. As soon as payday rolls around I will be contacting Tommy. Thanks for the advice!


----------

